# Smuggler's Notch 04/05/2014



## dlague (Apr 7, 2014)

*Smuggs*

*Conditions *- icy, MM dust on crust up top (all day) and softer towards the bottom

*Trip Report*

Smuggs was not our friend!

We were heading to Smuggs excited about skiing there in the spring (shorter lift lines) with the whole mountain still open the day before.  This was going to be perfect!  

Keep in mind, my wife hated our last outing at Smuggs, slow chairs, doubles only, it was super busy, lodges were crowded!  So she was not optimistic!  She also did not like how long it takes to get there (should have been 2 hours and 45)!  She was also concerned that it rained all night and it was going to be near freezing at the base when we arrive!

I never bothered to read the snow report before leaving so my wife, about half way there, wanted to see what was open and low and hold it was reporting 15 trails (she was not pleased) - however it did say more trails would open up as temps increased.  We are still going to be OK!

We followed the GPS and it took us up Route 108 only to find the road closed over to Smuggs.  Our target time to Smuggs was 10 am and now that was not going to happen.  Even though Smuggs was about 5-8 miles away we had to turn around and drive like 40 miles to get there (Add an hour).  (my wife was not pleased).  I was trying to keep the calm by saying we will get there when we get there!

At this point everyone needed to use the rest room adding more delay!  (wife not any happier)

Finally get there and park on the Morse side.  We carry our skis up and someone suggest taking the shuttle up rather than skiing the slow run - snow was sticky according to them.  So we did and the driver takes us to the Sterling Yurt.  Not where we wanted to be we asked to go to the Madonna Lodge.  The bus driver proceeds to talk to every tailgate party up there and pissing my wife off more!  The day is not starting off well AT ALL!

One of the ski instructors asked him if he would take him to the general store to pick up more beer for their tailgate.  He was kind of funny (a little hammered) however heading down to Madonna Lodge he happens to mention that conditions suck and are dangerous!  Wife's facial expression was priceless and I was thinking - F%^&!  At this point the wife is livid!  She storms off the bus and the ski instructor then says - if you stay on the groomed trails you will be fine!  What!  Could he have said that instead of - the trails suck - while my wife was still on the bus?  Turns our he was talking about trails he poached!

While getting our gear on my wife was not saying a word and was in a bad mood at this point - I just wanted to get out on the lift!  Going up, I explained what the guy on the bus said about groomers being fine and she was willing to give things a try!  It turns out there were about three different runs down using a combination of - the Rumrunner trails, Treasure Run, parts of Black Snake, Exibition, Practice Slope, and Birch Run!  We skied about 4-5 runs from the Sterling lift which was ski on ski off and then decide to eat at the Black Bear Tarvern.  My wife orders a bloody mary and they ran out of bloody mary mix (I ducked).  Actually the food was not bad and after a couple of drinks we skied for a couple more hours and our attitudes was "Ski what the mountain gives you!".  We ended up having fun but did start getting bored with the same runs over and over.  Talk about highlighting the chairs speed!  It started to get colder and snow was lightly falling and it ended up never warming up!  We poached a trail but it was bumpy glass ice and felt very sketchy.  We also tried the woods which kind of seemed ok but now an then you would break through crust which got scary next to trees!

Needless to say "Smuggs was not our friend, again!".  We made the most of it and we skied there on the cheap using the Fox 44 card for two, liftopia for one, and The Ride and Ski Card for another.  Turns out that was a great deal $15 the lift ticket price which was already lowered to $38 for a child!  We actually had a good time the runs there were long and it was about getting family turns in!

My wife really never wants to go back!  I want to give it one more try.

Exibition and OK spot!


Rare busy moment


Crickets


Looks nice it is dust on glass hard frozen rain soaked snow


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 7, 2014)

_We followed the GPS and it took us up Route 108 only to find the road closed over to Smuggs.  Our target time to Smuggs was 10 am and now that was not going to happen.  Even though Smuggs was about 5-8 miles away we had to turn around and drive like 40 miles to get there (Add an hour).  (my wife was not pleased).  I was trying to keep the calm by saying we will get there when we get there!_

I always get a kick out of people trusting their GPS and not knowing that 108 ( and many other VT roads) are closed in the winter.

Saturday wasn't good just about anywhere in most of VT with the rain and freeze.   Hope you get another chance at a good day at Smuggs.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 7, 2014)

Bummer.  I opted out of heading to Smuggs on Saturday for this reason!  I hope you can talk your wife into trying it again.  It really is a great mountain!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kleetus (Apr 7, 2014)

Well misery loves company, and I too took part in the misery that was the conditions at Smuggs on Saturday (minus the anger of your wife of course). Ranked up in one the 10 worst days I have skied in my entire life. I always used the saying a bad day of skiing is better than a good day of sitting home. Saturday was it's borderline better to sit at home bad especially with the 3+ hour drive factored in. I unfortunately left so early they hadn't updated the report yet so didn't know about the closed trails until I got there.

Funny I used my Fox 44 card at Smuggs too on Saturday. Guess we both were psychic to go there and burn vouchers on Saturday.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 7, 2014)

Your wife is right, Smuggs sucks, no need to return!


----------



## legalskier (Apr 7, 2014)

I couldn't get out on Saturday so I checked AZ- surprisingly, by mid morning negative reports were being posted from the northerly locations. Unfortunately, you were already on the road by then. 

Looks like the best conditions on Sat were at little Butternut. Sometimes less really is more.
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/129586-Butternut-4-5-14


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 7, 2014)

Kleetus said:


> Well misery loves company, and I too took part in the misery that was the conditions at Smuggs on Saturday (minus the anger of your wife of course). Ranked up in one the 10 worst days I have skied in my entire life. I always used the saying a bad day of skiing is better than a good day of sitting home. Saturday was it's borderline better to sit at home bad especially with the 3+ hour drive factored in. I unfortunately left so early they hadn't updated the report yet so didn't know about the closed trails until I got there.
> 
> Funny I used my Fox 44 card at Smuggs too on Saturday. Guess we both were psychic to go there and burn vouchers on Saturday.



Well you certainly can't close out your season like that!  Luckily there will be plenty of spring turns left when you get back!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 7, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> Your wife is right, Smuggs sucks, no need to return!



Spoken like a true Stratton skier.  Or is that Okemo?  Maybe Mountain Snow...?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Apr 8, 2014)

Any plans to reopen Madonna this year? Thinking about it Sunday but with no Madonna and not too much on Sterling I might hit Bush.


----------



## dlague (Apr 8, 2014)

They originally planned on keeping Madonna open until this coming weekend but a call ahead might be in order!  With the warmer temps the trails will soften and that might work for them!  They could save face by opening Madonna!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh man, I can imagine that car ride and my sympathies to you.  I met up with similar conditions at K and after trying to convince my wife to go was actually glad she was not there.  My wife has the same feelings about Whiteface NY in that she will never go again.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Apr 8, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Oh man, I can imagine that car ride and my sympathies to you.  I met up with similar conditions at K and after trying to convince my wife to go was actually glad she was not there.  My wife has the same feelings about Whiteface NY in that she will never go again.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Well, in her defense, sometimes my desire to make turns out weighs the need to be informed and make the right decision.  So she has been there and done that - however, I have to hand it to her she will hang in there even on the worst days and make a go of it as she did this time.  Our first three trips to Jay Peak were white out,  super windy,  freezing rain messes and she did not really want to go back - it is one of her favorites now!

The next year's trip will have to be better planned for Smuggs!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 10, 2014)

I, too, was part of the misery fest that was Smuggs on Saturday. I didn't post any pics or a report.  Your report was spot on about conditions. 

Your day sounded much, much more tiresome than mine. Sorry you had such a bad experience. I love the notch and just chalked it up to crap timing. Be sure to give her another chance. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 10, 2014)

Smuggs has great family learning area sorry you were theri on bad day. when it good it great like skiing all over hopfully your wife will go again.


----------



## dlague (Apr 10, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Smuggs has great family learning area sorry you were theri on bad day. when it good it great like skiing all over hopfully your wife will go again.



Ya we do not ski the family learning area part of Smuggs!  I was hoping to ski some of the glades at Smuggs though!



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 10, 2014)

Perhaps a "couples day" at Smuggs next season is in order.  I'd love to bring my wife, but the best of what Smuggs has to offer is beyond her!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 10, 2014)

Smuggs is one of my wife's favorite mtns in the East----give it another shot and I don't think you will be disappointed.
Feel like Mid/Late March is prime time to hit Smuggs---everything is open and normal crowds on the doubles wont be quite so bad.
We actually tried Morse this yr for a couple runs---the chairs are even slower than Sterling/M1/M2 so we couldn't take it after a couple runs but there are some cool low angle glades and the upper headwall at top of Morse liftline looks decent.


----------



## dlague (Apr 10, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Perhaps a "couples day" at Smuggs next season is in order.  I'd love to bring my wife, but the best of what Smuggs has to offer is beyond her!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Savemeasammy, you have a good idea there and we might be able to make that work!  All the talk of ski offs and stuff, there is never any discussion relative to this concept!  Xwhaler and his wife skied with my wife and I which was fun!



xwhaler said:


> Smuggs is one of my wife's favorite mtns in the East----give it another shot and I don't think you will be disappointed.
> Feel like Mid/Late March is prime time to hit Smuggs---everything is open and normal crowds on the doubles wont be quite so bad.
> We actually tried Morse this yr for a couple runs---the chairs are even slower than Sterling/M1/M2 so we couldn't take it after a couple runs but there are some cool low angle glades and the upper headwall at top of Morse liftline looks decent.



We have been there twice, the first time we looked at the trail map and decided to stick to Madonna and Sterling!  The second time (this trip) well there was one trail open so we did not bother!  I am surprised that they do not shut down Morse sooner since the number of beginners probably is really low by the end of March.

BTW I did talk to my wife and we plan on a Stowe/Smuggs weekend next year and stay over night locally.  So we wil have to poke around the Morse side a bit.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 10, 2014)

Don't get me wrong, Dlague...  We could squeeze in a ski off as well  !!  (We are having fun beating this into the ground!)

Kidding aside, there are probably a number of couples who might be into this - and it could be at any # of different hills.  We will have to pick this topic up again next year - my wife has hung up the skis for the season!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Apr 10, 2014)

Definitely a topic for next season!  

My wife on the otherhand is in it til the end! We are headed for MRG on Saturday!  Cannon and Jay Peak the following weekend and she wants to ski Jay Peak on Mothers Day too.  We also want to hit up Sugarbush for their free/last weekend!  And last but not least a trip or two to Kmart!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 10, 2014)

dlague said:


> Definitely a topic for next season!
> 
> My wife on the otherhand is in it til the end! We are headed for MRG on Saturday!  Cannon and Jay Peak the following weekend and she wants to ski Jay Peak on Mothers Day too.  We also want to hit up Sugarbush for their free/last weekend!  And last but not least a trip or two to Kmart!
> 
> ...



Nice.  I wish my wife were this into it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Apr 10, 2014)

dlague said:


> Definitely a topic for next season!
> 
> My wife on the otherhand is in it til the end! We are headed for MRG on Saturday!  Cannon and Jay Peak the following weekend and she wants to ski Jay Peak on Mothers Day too.  We also want to hit up Sugarbush for their free/last weekend!  And last but not least a trip or two to Kmart!
> 
> ...



We will be there too. $25 liftopia tix


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 10, 2014)

A wife that wants to ski on Mother's Day.....god bless her little heart


----------



## dlague (Apr 10, 2014)

Tin said:


> We will be there too. $25 liftopia tix



We are using the Fox 44 cards!  Hey I buy you a drink/beer!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Apr 10, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> A wife that wants to ski on Mother's Day.....god bless her little heart



Made my wife's night with that one!  Her quote "I win!"



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Abubob (Apr 10, 2014)

I should read all the posts before I say anything. I'd say you owe her a powder day or at the very least promise to stay the heck away from Smuggs.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 11, 2014)

dlague said:


> she wants to ski Jay Peak on Mothers Day too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I said to my wife "one of the other wives out there wants to ski on Mother's Day.  I'm just throwing that out there..."   Response:  "you can throw it out there all you want..."  Doesn't sound like skiing on Mother's Day is happening in this household!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 11, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I said to my wife "one of the other wives out there wants to ski on Mother's Day.  I'm just throwing that out there..."   Response:  "you can throw it out there all you want..."  Doesn't sound like skiing on Mother's Day is happening in this household!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your lucky you didn't get thrown out. I'm smart enough to not even try.


----------



## Tin (Apr 11, 2014)

What's a wife?


----------



## yeggous (Apr 11, 2014)

Tin said:


> What's a wife?



A domestic dictator who exists solely for the purpose of showing you that you're not in charge... Of anything.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Apr 11, 2014)

yeggous said:


> A domestic dictator who exists solely for the purpose of showing you that you're not in charge... Of anything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



I am not going to complain about my situation!

When we first met - she did not ski!  That was about 15 years ago.  Now she is willing to ski most anything I will ski and does so right to the very end of the season.  The past two years, for her, have been focused skiing more black trails (couple double blacks too), some bumps and steeper glades.  At least she keeps my interests at heart!  I can not ask for more!  Hey every Wednesday or so she comes right out and asks - Where are we skiing this weekend?!  I even have her reading Backcountry and SKI magazines!

During the summer we work on our surfing skills (we suck), golf, kayak, etc.  Oh and she can party like a rockstar!


----------

